
Introducing 1Password for Families - sprice
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/02/16/introducing-1password-for-families/
======
sprice
I've often worried my wife won't have access to my online accounts when I
pass. As a happy 1Password user I'm happy to see this new feature set.

------
mrcncpt
This looks really good. As a LastPass user, how does 1Password compare?

